# A little different yote



## BikiBoki (Aug 4, 2014)

.......and here I thought they were nothing but mangy little critters -- that's a beautiful job, Bravo Zulu.

Bill


----------



## Skel37 (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

BikiBoki said:


> .......and here I thought they were nothing but mangy little critters -- that's a beautiful job, Bravo Zulu.
> 
> Bill


Some of the yotes I've seen are "scary beautiful." Taxidermist (you?!) did a fantastic job!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

That looks better than some of the live ones I have seen, Great looking Yote .


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Nice color to that one. Good work.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome work


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

Makes me want to shoot one 

That's gorgeous


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

The pictures are great, but somehow it looked even better in person when I saw it this weekend! excellent job once again


----------



## jhill56 (Jul 22, 2014)

that is sharp!


----------



## TheDuke4 (Oct 22, 2009)

That's some great work! Best coyote I've seen, very nice job


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

That is truly a beautiful yote with a great color phase coat to it. Nice work, and I love that particular pose. I have seen several cats done that way but seeing a yote that way is really cool.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

You do really nice work!


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

A black phase coyote was just killed on our farm last night...if I was in Ohio I would be bringing it to you to mount it! Beautiful mount man.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Fantastic work! Beautiful


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Very very nice work


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow that is great work!


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## noclueo2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Most mounted coyotes look cartoonish to me, you one the other hand have it figured out. Amazing work!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdelahousie (Dec 23, 2019)

Well done! Love the color on that yote.


----------



## mts6253 (Sep 30, 2017)

Wiley has never looked better. Holy Cow!


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow!!! That’s amazing!


----------



## pbs76 (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful coyote!


----------



## swghunter (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks great. I should have mounted the one I shot a few weeks ago


----------



## RustyFF3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Beautiful Mount


----------



## fencelake (Jan 21, 2020)

That's a nice mount and great color!


----------



## Okiecntry (Mar 4, 2020)

I trapped this one. Still waiting to get it back from the taxidermist.


----------

